# Happy Halloween Birthday, Spooky1!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

About an hour early posting this, but I need to get some sleep before the big day, sooo.....

Happy Halloween birthday to Spooky1, my favorite person in all the world!:kisskin: CYK


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPOOKY1! I hope your day is perfection...you're already married to one terrific gal...what more could you want or need??


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You also receive a visit from the birthday monkey.............


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Born on Halloween, how cool is that. Happy Birthday


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

:jol: Happy Halloween Birthday, Spooky1! :jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

HBD Spooky1 !!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Spooky1, I hope you have a wonderful, birthday! You've got the best day to have been born!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It was a great day sharing my birthday with the whole neighborhood.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kiddo!! I wish you the best and many more wonderful Birthdays to come!!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spooky1!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Hope you had a great Halloween Birthday.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday Spooky1


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A huge (unfortunately slightly late) Happy Birthday from me too Spooky1!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A happy belated birthday wish to you!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to my favorite Spooky Boo!


----------

